# HV away 26/10-03/11/08



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya girls

Off to sunny Blackpool ...cant wait!!
*
Remember you can contact NHS Direct 0845 4647 24/7*

If you need access to PND section please IM Amanda (admin)

Jeanettex


----------

